# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Character Portrait Showcase

## Catullus64

So far as my diligent searching can discover, it's been upwards of a year since we've had one of these. Share portraits or models of your RPG characters!

These are the PCs, past and present, of my longest-running _Dungeons & Dragons_ campaign as the DM. The game is set in Ireland during the Dark Ages, and this is what the characters looked like based on how I understand the PC descriptions. Having little artistic skill, I use HeroForge.

*Spoiler: Cathal O Cuinir, Fighter (Battlemaster)*
Show




*Spoiler: Aisling Under-the-hill, Ranger (Fey Wanderer)*
Show




*Spoiler: Cyrus Benedictus, Cleric (Light Domain)*
Show




*Spoiler: (RIP) Tryggve Herjolfsson, Rogue (Thief)*
Show




*Spoiler: (RIP) Theomund of Cambrai, Ranger (Gloom Stalker)*
Show




*Spoiler: (RIP) Roisin Mac Cionaoith, Rogue/Druid (Circle of Dreams)*
Show




*Spoiler: (RIP) Aoibheann na Brigdhe, Warlock (Archfey)*
Show




*Spoiler: (RIP) Comalnad 'Val' Ubrjota, Barbarian (Totem Warrior)*
Show





The following are pictures of my own PC, Valahuir the Elf, from a current campaign of _Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay_. Characters in WFRP progress through multiple 'careers' as they gain experience, and I made a new portrait for each of Valahuir's careers.

*Spoiler: Valahuir the Thief*
Show




*Spoiler: Valahuir the Rapscallion*
Show




*Spoiler: Valahuir the Duellist*
Show


It is no inconsistency that Valahuir is left-handed here, where he appeared right-handed in the other portraits. He now has the Ambidextrous talent, and enjoys fighting left-handed for the sport of it. Meanwhile, a poniard waits under his cloak in the hidden right hand!

----------


## Jophiel

Giving this a little bump by playing along...

*Spoiler: Diles - Ysoki Technomancer - Starfinder*
Show



*Spoiler: Juniper - Halfling Bard - D&D 5e*
Show



*Spoiler: Lexant - Human Wizard - Pathfinder 1e*
Show



*Spoiler: Molly Dynamite - Boom/Blast Gal - Mutants & Masterminds*
Show




Top one is a Heroforge screenshot, Juniper was a real-people artwork and the bottom two were from Midjourney (Art AI)

----------


## oxybe

*Spoiler: Cameron Embert, ratfolk - PF2 game. Overworked, but overall happy to be kept occupied.*
Show





Jack of all trades, master of none, oftentimes better then a master of one. Cam is the "everything else" or "backup plan" of his party. If a solution requires something other then Punching, Swording or two days researching in a library, the party will probably look at the small ratfolk to give it the old college try. 

*Spoiler: Glitch, skittermander - Starfinder game. C'mon, don't hurt him... he's just a little guy!*
Show





Glitch has the innocence of a puppy and an innate want to find the good in everyone he meets. Even if you are the space mafia. Thankfully he has a weaponized robot and several larger party members for protection because his good intentions leads him to hell-paved roads.

both are doodles from my poor beaten up campaign notebook. I wouldn't be surprised if more characters were doodled in there from various one-shots or non-starters.

----------


## dspeyer

I described one of my current characters as "A mail-clad barbarian waving a huge ax joyously rides a flying lion-headed eagle":

By Eugène Delacroix
By Frida Kahlo

One of my companions in that game is The holiest of turtles, burning with the light of god

My other current character doesn't have much of a canonical appearance, but our group is "A team of owl-themed absurdist super-criminals in a non-euclidean slum"

Illustrated by Dave Gibbons:

A recent character was "A cute purple dragon-like creature with long claws, perched on a tree branch"

But when I described another recent character as "A man with the head of an alligator, four arms, two with unnaturally long fingers and two with swords for hands, and an extremely long prehensile tongue, wearing camouflage that was too many clauses:

Attempt 1
Attempt 2

A somewhat older character, fully ascended as God of Responsibility but still peacefully playing his flute:

By Leonardo da Vinci
By Michaelangelo

It's great how Dall-E2 gets all these famous artists to draw my characters for me.

ETA: shame it doesn't allow hotlinking

----------


## Mastikator

BEHOLD

My stuff

Only got one picture ready.

*Spoiler: Twitch Peppermind, gnome artificer (massive picture, brace yourself)*
Show

----------

